# comment savoir si quelqu'un peut avoi acces a mon mac?



## frefre (29 Janvier 2008)

Salut tout le monde,
j'ai un petit soucis quelqu'un m'a envoyé un mail comme koi je me suis fait hacker et je voulais savoir si il y avait un moyen de visualiser sur mon Macbook si quelqu'un s'en donnait a coeur joie?

ma config:

Macbook 2.16 GHz intel core 2duo
leopard
free comme FAI

merci beaucoup


----------



## MamaCass (29 Janvier 2008)

Salut,

Hum..ton email là, ce n'est pas une blague  il vient de qui ?


----------



## divoli (29 Janvier 2008)

Regarder dans la console.

---> Pour se protéger: activer le pare-feu, éventuellement installer Little Snitch.


----------



## frefre (29 Janvier 2008)

des que je l'ai vu j'ai vite tout efface petit reflex window. Par contre le logiciel que tu m'as indiqué est payant?


----------



## divoli (29 Janvier 2008)

D'abord, la première protection se situe au niveau du pare-feu. Apprend à l'utiliser, ou installes-en un comme NetBarrier.

NetBarrier est payant et très efficace.

Little Snitch est payant, mais inutile si tu achètes NetBarrier.


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> D'abord, la première protection se situe au niveau du pare-feu. Apprend à l'utiliser, ou installes-en un comme NetBarrier.
> 
> NetBarrier est payant et très efficace.
> 
> Little Snitch est payant, mais inutile si tu achètes NetBarrier.




Il y a déjà un firewall dans Mac OS X, je déplace le sujet (powered by edge)


----------



## divoli (29 Janvier 2008)

macinside a dit:


> Il y a déjà un firewall dans Mac OS X, je déplace le sujet (powered by edge)



Certes, et je l'ai bien dit à 2 reprises. Mais il est fort contesté. NetBarrier est une alternative.

http://www.osxfacile.com/parefeu.html


----------



## SergeD (29 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir,
si tu utilises un serveur VNC, lis ce lien
sinon, je n'ai rien dit.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> D'abord, la première protection se situe au niveau du pare-feu. Apprend à l'utiliser, ou installes-en un comme NetBarrier.
> 
> NetBarrier est payant et très efficace.
> 
> Little Snitch est payant, mais inutile si tu achètes NetBarrier.



Est ce que les deux ne sont pas complémentaires : Little Snitch pour scanner ce qui sort et NetBarrier ce qui entre ?


Sly54


----------



## divoli (30 Janvier 2008)

Sly54 a dit:


> Est ce que les deux ne sont pas complémentaires : Little Snitch pour scanner ce qui sort et NetBarrier ce qui entre ?
> 
> 
> Sly54



Je n'ai pas NetBarrier. Mais d'après ce que je lis de sa présentation sur le site d'Intego, il filtre les entrées entrantes et sortantes, avec la possibilité de fixer des règles.
Donc là, je ne vois plus l'intérêt de rajouter LS, il fait double-emploi...


Attention: Concernant NetBarrier, la version en français est encore la 4, mais celle est anglais est déjà la 5. Donc attendre un peu avant d'acheter...


----------



## Sly54 (30 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je n'ai pas NetBarrier. Mais d'après ce que je lis de sa présentation sur le site d'Intego, il filtre les entrées entrantes et sortantes, avec la possibilité de fixer des règles.
> Donc là, je ne vois plus l'intérêt de rajouter LS, il fait double-emploi...
> 
> 
> Attention: La version en français est encore la 4, mais celle est anglais est déjà la 5. Donc attendre un peu avant d'acheter...



oki. Thanxs pour les infos.

Sly54


----------

